
When Google Serves Ads in Iran, Advertisers Pay the Price - rebbie
https://www.wired.com/story/google-ads-sanctioned-countries-iran/
======
duxup
>In order to comply with the law, Google prohibits advertisers from naming six
sanctioned countries as targets or exclusions.

That seems kinda silly, I'm sure exclusions would be allowed by law. It sounds
almost like in complying they just removed those countries from the menus
altogether....

